# Overnight Parking In California? COVID 2020



## existnchill (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on where one could stay in California while covid 19 safety precautions are in order. Are any parks or campgrounds open in Los Angeles or anywhere is Southern California? Has anyone gone to the beach lately? I know there are many vanlifers in Cali, how have ya'll been doing?


----------



## jessuschrist (Jun 23, 2020)

This site is pretty good for finding free spots. Click the green icons - those are the free ones - and follow the links to the location’s website, it’ll specify any important details, like if it’s closed or if you can drive in to the campsites, etc.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 23, 2020)

Before covid I used to find good parking around L.A.

Echo Park was always a good spot to post up in for a few days, as long as your van is within the height/length restrictions. The park has a few homebums in it but they were all pretty chill. Plus the bathrooms got cleaned every morning so if you go in early they'll be both clean and well stocked with TP.

I would also find good parking near Venice Beach on Washington Blvd. If you don't mind a walk to the beach/bathroom there is always parking around the Abbott Kinney / Washington Blvd area. 

The Arts District in DTLA also had a few good spots but offered not much else other than a place to park. The area north of 7th between Santa Fe and Alameda is both quiet and doesn't have any height/ length restrictions so you could park an RV or Bus there with very little issue. 

Again, this was all before Covid. Last time I was in LA was October of last year so i imagine not too much has changed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jerrell (Jun 24, 2020)

It really depends on what you're looking for. I mostly stick to public lands.


----------



## existnchill (Jun 25, 2020)

EphemeralStick said:


> Before covid I used to find good parking around L.A.
> 
> Echo Park was always a good spot to post up in for a few days, as long as your van is within the height/length restrictions. The park has a few homebums in it but they were all pretty chill. Plus the bathrooms got cleaned every morning so if you go in early they'll be both clean and well stocked with TP.
> 
> ...



This is really helpful, thanks!


----------



## existnchill (Jun 25, 2020)

jessuschrist said:


> This site is pretty good for finding free spots. Click the green icons - those are the free ones - and follow the links to the location’s website, it’ll specify any important details, like if it’s closed or if you can drive in to the campsites, etc.


thanks!


----------

